# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Троян «Зевс» маскируется под Mortal Kombat X

## CyberWriter

Международная антивирусная компания ESET предупреждает пользователей о распространении вредоносного ПО, замаскированного под игру Mortal Kombat X.  Файтинг Mortal Kombat X от компании NetherRealm Studios адаптирован для ПК и игровых платформ Xbox One, Xbox 360, Playstation 3 и 4. В данной версии игры впервые реализован ряд доработок, ожидаемых поклонниками франшизы. Запуск версий для большинства игровых платформ был запланирован на апрель 2015 г. Ажиотажем вокруг премьеры воспользовались злоумышленники.   Специалисты ESET обнаружили на веб-площадках с неофициальным контентом поддельные версии Mortal Kombat X. На самом же деле, под видом игры распространяется банковское вредоносное ПО Win32/ZBot, также известное как ZeuS.   Троян ZBot позволяет злоумышленникам установить контроль над компьютером жертвы и перехватывать конфиденциальную информацию, в том числе сохраненные файлы, скриншоты, нажатия клавиш, логины и пароли онлайн-банкинга.   Это далеко не первый инцидент, когда злоумышленники маскируют вредоносные программы под популярные игры, в том числе еще не выпущенные официально. Ориентация на геймеров и использование методов социальной инженерии позволяет широко распространить вредоносный код и получить прибыль.

Источник: http://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2015-04-30/16065

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев



----------

*olejah*

----------


## olejah

Ахахахаха.

----------

*Никита Соловьев*

----------

